# IBM ThinkPad Error 00174



## gingerr (May 1, 2005)

:win: I have an IBM ThinkPad once I get pasted the password protection screen. Then a screen with Error 00174 comes up which the only thing I can click is TEST... restart has a no circle over it...I run the test and everything is ok, but the exit on the TEST screen has the no circle over it... I cant get past this for windows to even start up. Ive been to the IMB web page and I cant figure it out on my own... Can anyone help???? Gingerr :4-dontkno


----------



## gingerr (May 1, 2005)

*Still looking for HELP (please) w/ my IBM ThinkPad....*

:4-dontkno I have an IBM ThinkPad once I get pasted the password protection screen. Then a screen with Error 00174 comes up which the only thing I can click is TEST... restart has a no circle over it...I run the test and everything is ok, but the exit on the TEST screen has the no circle over it... I cant get past this for windows to even start up. Ive been to the IMB web page and I cant figure it out on my own... Can anyone help???? Gingerr :4-transpo


----------



## F153JUE (Oct 1, 2004)

Well, error 0174 refers to a configuration issue, usually BIOS-related.

Firstly, remove any attached devices such as USB disc drives, PCMCIA cards and the hard drive then reboot

Hopefully it will boot and complain that it can't find the operating system.

If you still get the problem, enter the BIOS if possible an select default values and try to reboot.

If it still doesn't work then it's looking like a motherboard fault and therefore new laptop time.

If you can get it past the point at which it gives the error code then put the hdd back in and try again.

The technical manual says that it can be a HDD fault causing this problem so you may beed a replacement.

Good luck!


----------



## craxx_123 (May 25, 2005)

gingerr said:


> :win: I have an IBM ThinkPad once I get pasted the password protection screen. Then a screen with Error 00174 comes up which the only thing I can click is TEST... restart has a no circle over it...I run the test and everything is ok, but the exit on the TEST screen has the no circle over it... I cant get past this for windows to even start up. Ive been to the IMB web page and I cant figure it out on my own... Can anyone help???? Gingerr :4-dontkno


  

The error signifies a checksum error in the eeprom on the system board. The two options: a new/used system board or try to fix the error..Do a search in google for Joe in Australia + password. Depending on your model number A, T, R, etc, a new/used system board could get spendy. If the board cost is greater than the cost to recover the existing board, try to have someone construct the circuit board/keymaker. It works, I've used it several times to recover admin passwords on tpads purchased on ebay..


----------

